# Klonopin questions...



## NOESCAPE (Aug 19, 2008)

Took 2mg an hour before I went out with friends last night... felt a bit edgey the first half hour I was there so I drank a beer... after that it was smooth sailing... 

It was great because on a normal night like that I would have to get ****faced to deal with the overwhelming anxiety... it was like I was a different person and it was awesome... no hangover today and felt great...

2 questions I have are:

1. I went to bed at around 2am and didnt wake up until 2pm???? I always wake up at least once during the night to take a piss and usually get up around 8am on a regular basis... whats up with the 2pm? I slept 12 hrs straight!

2. Haven't felt any anxiety today AT ALL... I usually have the worst anxiety a day after drinking but today I'm running errands waiting for the anxiety to kick in and nothing! Is the klonopin still in my system from yesterday or something?

Also, what are the pros and cons of taking Klonopin vs. Xanax... My P-doc gave me a prescription for Klonopin but my friend has one for Xanax and he said I should ask to switch because it acts more quickly and is better... what do you think?

Thanks


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

Klonopin is better for chronic anxiety. If you are anxious most of the time klonopin is probably a better option. If you feel like you need a drug to use as needed then xanax probably is more suitable.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

klonopin can definately make you sleep


----------



## DMBfan (Aug 29, 2008)

1) Klonopin typically lasts me around 12 hours and benzos, just like Ambien does for me, prevents me from waking up like I normally would throughout the night. If 2mg is higher than your standard dose that would explain why it seems to be working longer than normal.

2) See above, 2mg is a high single dose, it takes 18-50 hours to eliminate half from your system. So you probably still have/had quite a bit circulating in your system the next day.

Xanax is better for as needed use, it kicks in quickly but wears off fast. Klonopin is better for GAD since it takes longer to kick in but lasts much longer than xanax. Of course nothing is set in stone, some people use klonopin as needed, others xanax for GAD. It's whatever works best for the YOU.

BTW, when you say hangover that implies you got drunk. Mixing alcohol, especially getting drunk, on benzos can be very dangerous.


----------



## NOESCAPE (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks for the info... I only drank a single beer... is that still dangerous?

Also, how much time do I need to give Klonopin to kick in on average? 2-3 hours?

Thanks



DMBfan said:


> 1) Klonopin typically lasts me around 12 hours and benzos, just like Ambien does for me, prevents me from waking up like I normally would throughout the night. If 2mg is higher than your standard dose that would explain why it seems to be working longer than normal.
> 
> 2) See above, 2mg is a high single dose, it takes 18-50 hours to eliminate half from your system. So you probably still have/had quite a bit circulating in your system the next day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

A single beer isn't dangerous. The effects hit you within 45 minutes, but peak blood levels are reached within 2-3 hours.


----------



## DMBfan (Aug 29, 2008)

NOESCAPE said:


> Thanks for the info... I only drank a single beer... is that still dangerous?
> 
> Also, how much time do I need to give Klonopin to kick in on average? 2-3 hours?


One beer, that probably explains why you didn't have a hangover :lol When you said you didn't feel anxious like you normally do with a hangover I assumed you had gotten drunk. One beer is probably OK but any more than that and I'd be extremely careful.

For me klonopin takes about an hour to kick in but it's such a subtle benzo it's hard to tell exactly when it starts working. I actually prefer valium myself for situational anxiety.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

DMBfan said:


> NOESCAPE said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the info... I only drank a single beer... is that still dangerous?
> ...


valium is great! But I prefer my sugar tasting 2mg kpin pills.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I read somewhere that benzodiazepenes in general should be used temporaily but I have been on clonazepam for over two years.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> I read somewhere that benzodiazepenes in general should be used temporaily but I have been on clonazepam for over two years.


used temporarily UNLESS your doctor says otherwise.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

There is no such thing as a best benzo, except on an individual level. If you want to know which is best for you, then you have to try them to find out what works best in your case.



DMBfan said:


> Mixing alcohol, especially getting drunk, on benzos can be very dangerous.


Benzos & booze are both CNS depressants that produce an additive effect. Using benzos will slightly reduce the amount of alcohol it requires to kill you by way of alcohol poisoning, but then I'd suggest not getting anywhere near that level of extreme intoxication whether you're on benzos or not.


----------



## NOESCAPE (Aug 19, 2008)

Since I took 2mg on Friday if I take 1 mg today will I have any withdraw effects? I really can't take it during the work week....


----------



## DMBfan (Aug 29, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> Benzos & booze are both CNS depressants that produce an additive effect. Using benzos will slightly reduce the amount of alcohol it requires to kill you by way of alcohol poisoning, but then I'd suggest not getting anywhere near that level of extreme intoxication whether you're on benzos or not.


I would think if you depress the CNS too much you could stop breathing. But you know that a lot of recreational users mix large doses of benzos and get drunk and I haven't heard of one death from the combo. The other thing to fear is the danger of blacking out, falling, doing things you have no recollection of etc. There was a guy on klonopin here who said he passed out sitting at the bar after having a few drinks.

NOESCAPE, it takes roughly 6 weeks of daily use to become dependent. When used a few times a week or less that won't happen. There are no "withdrawal effects" so to speak from benzos other than return of the underlying anxiety (or interdose anxiety for those taking shorter acting benzos daily.)


----------



## NOESCAPE (Aug 19, 2008)

Took 1mg yesterday at about 2pm and I am surprised that I have no anxiety today at all! Could it still be in my system from yesterday? I even drank a coffee from Starbucks which I never do because it increases anxiety tenfold and I am still fine... it's such a relief...

It's the best today because I don't feel messed up from it but the anxiety has disappeared which makes me a perfect person and a GREAT salesperson at work :b 

Does this make any sense?

Klonopin could be the answer if so...


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

I get the same effect from clonazepam. I can take .5-1mg in the afternoon, and still have alot less anxiety than I normally do the next day.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

DMBfan said:


> UltraShy said:
> 
> 
> > Benzos & booze are both CNS depressants that produce an additive effect. Using benzos will slightly reduce the amount of alcohol it requires to kill you by way of alcohol poisoning, but then I'd suggest not getting anywhere near that level of extreme intoxication whether you're on benzos or not.
> ...


what karl is saying is let say you drink 18 beers in 4 hours....youd blow .3 there abouts. This is stupid ****house drunk but not usually leathal. This could very well be leathal if you were to add a large dose of benzos. The point is, who drinks this much? If you did drink this much, the real issue isnt so much what you mixed with it but rather wtf were you thinking drinknig so much to begin with. The leathal dose of benzos alone is in the neighborhood of...well several neighborhood pharmacies worth.


----------



## DMBfan (Aug 29, 2008)

Ya, I'm just not sure I would want to risk death by chasing a klonopin with a six pack, however unlikely it may be. I think the bigger risk is blacking out and hurting yourself. 

I have heard people who take klonopin before bed and can feel it through the next day. Just realize this means you probably metabolize slowly, towards the high end of the 18-50 hour half life. This means that you will be more likely to become physically dependent if you use it more than say 2-3 times a week. I'm no doctor so don't take this as medical advice, just opinion based on my understanding of how drugs are eliminated from our blood.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

i have years of experience with drinking on klonopin. its really hard to die :lol


----------



## Hopeless05 (Jan 3, 2006)

I've been taking .5 mg Klonopin twice a day for about a year now and it def helps with SA/panic symptoms.

As for the drinking part, a couple drinks won't hurt. I must say however that it greatly inhibits my tolerance. I used to be able to down shot after shot after shot after shot (not a beer guy) of whatever - be drunk off my *** of course, but not feel sick or compelled to puke.

I've tried downing shots a couple times now and I definitely get wasted a lot quicker. Puking usually occurs even though I drink much less and hangovers are guaranteed.

Now I basically do resort to beer, malt liquors, etc, and definitely not in excess. I've been trying to cut back on drinking anyway so I suppose this is a good thing.

I'd say a few drinks couldn't hurt, but you'd have to test your own body to know for yourself.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

I was prescribed Klonopin today for the first time, and I am planning on taking 0.5 mg when I need it. Is that enough, or should I stick with 1.0 mg? I am petite, so I don't know what "too much" would be for me.


----------



## NOESCAPE (Aug 19, 2008)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> I was prescribed Klonopin today for the first time, and I am planning on taking 0.5 mg when I need it. Is that enough, or should I stick with 1.0 mg? I am petite, so I don't know what "too much" would be for me.


1mg affects me substantially for the first 6 hrs and I can feel lasting effects for up to 36 hrs and I'm 6'4" 260 lbs... it takes about an hour and a half before you will feel anything though...


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

NOESCAPE said:


> SadRosesAreBeautiful said:
> 
> 
> > I was prescribed Klonopin today for the first time, and I am planning on taking 0.5 mg when I need it. Is that enough, or should I stick with 1.0 mg? I am petite, so I don't know what "too much" would be for me.
> ...


What do you mean by "substantially"? Does it make you really groggy and not able to focus/concentrate, or is it the other way around? I am worried that it will make me unable to focus on schoolwork or keep me from being able to wake up for class. I'm only 5'1'', 110 lbs, so it sounds like 0.5 mg will have a significant impact on me.


----------



## NOESCAPE (Aug 19, 2008)

The last time I took one was last Sunday during football games because I knew I would be around a lot of people and I didn't want to drink to battle my anxiety... I almost fell asleep 2 hrs later and I am usually EXTREMELY into football games... had to drink a few redbulls to wake up... but no anxiety at least!


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

NOESCAPE said:


> The last time I took one was last Sunday during football games because I knew I would be around a lot of people and I didn't want to drink to battle my anxiety... I almost fell asleep 2 hrs later and I am usually EXTREMELY into football games... had to drink a few redbulls to wake up... but no anxiety at least!


Wow, xanax never did that to me. It makes me worry to take Klonopin. If I'm sleeping all the time, I'll surely fail all my classes. I guess I'll just take Klonopin on the weekends during social situations, just hopefully I won't be the dud of the social group because of this. I'll test drive it this weekend for our football game. If it causes me to fall asleep in the middle of the game, I'm going back to xanax.


----------



## NOESCAPE (Aug 19, 2008)

why did you switch from xanax? I think that would be better for me but the doctor won't give me anything but Klonopin for some reason...


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

NOESCAPE said:


> why did you switch from xanax? I think that would be better for me but the doctor won't give me anything but Klonopin for some reason...


yeah, I told my doctor that I was taking xanax, but she wouldn't give it to me and prescribed klonopin instead.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

xanax has a bad rep for its street value. You can hardly get 2 bucks for a 2mg klonopin (assuming you dumb *** friends even know what it is) where a totem pole goes for $5 easy. (footballs fetch $3) Doctors are aware of this and often wont prescribe for that reason alone. However, theres other real reasons. Xanax is often thought to be euphoric which makes it more likely to abuse. It has the potential to exacerbate tolerance and dependence and may be more difficult to withdraw from compared to longer half-life drugs like klonopin or valium.


----------

